# AMD64 - Fatal trap 9 (both 7.4 and 8.2)



## n0r (Apr 21, 2011)

A total newbie to FreeBSD, have some experience with linux (mostly Debian and Arch). My hardware is an on (Asus) AMD Athlon 64. I got the computer from some friends I have that bought a new one, Windows 95 had crashed on it before I got it but the man in the household had a habit of exploring the computer so this does not imply that anything would be wrong with the hardware.

I get this error when running the AMD64 install


```
Fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; acpi id = 00
instruction pointer                            = 0x8:0xffffffff805c27d0
stack pointer                                  = 0x10:0xffffff800000f9e0
frame pointer                                  = 0x10:0xfffff800030fec0
                                               = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1	
                                               = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags                               = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process                                = 1 (swapper)
trap number                                    = 9
panic: general protection fault
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 1s
Cannot dump, No dump device defined
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```

I have tried finding some form of documentation on what the problem might be with no luck. Both google and freeBSD.org come short when I try to find anything on this subject. I've managed to find a few forum threads here and there but no solution to the problem, most threads died a few years ago.

I have been able to get to par 2.6 of the online manual - Choosing Your Installation Media using a i386 DVD. This crashes after a few seconds after proceding beyond 2.6.

What I have done:
- Messed about with the ACPI settings, this has not made any difference.
- Tried different menu option, this has not made any difference.
- Tried different versions (7.4 and 8.2), this has not made any difference.
- Not having a USB keyboard and/or mouse plugged in, this has not made any difference.
- Checked the installation media (DVD from iso), this has not made any difference.

Has anyone else experienced the same problem and have any idea on what I could do to get FreeBSD installed? I'm lost at the moment and have not been able to find any form of documentation to help me out. Most documentation seem to be pretty basic for when everything runs smooth and nothing bad happens or some advanced settings for when you have the system installed.


----------



## n0r (Apr 21, 2011)

Should be part 2.8 of the manual.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you tried running the i386 setup?


----------



## n0r (Apr 22, 2011)

mamalos said:
			
		

> Have you tried running the i386 setup?


Yes, it crashes after I have chosen which device to install from. I'll do an i386 install and post what I can grab before it crashes.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you successfully installed any OS on this machine? There is a high chance that there is a hardware problem indeed.


----------



## n0r (May 7, 2011)

mamalos said:
			
		

> Have you successfully installed any OS on this machine? There is a high chance that there is a hardware problem indeed.



How would I be able to find out what is wrong? Since I haven't been able to find any documentation on this subject I'm lost.


----------



## fwaggle (May 7, 2011)

Run memtestx86+ on it and see what happens. My money's on bad hardware too.

You could try booting without ACPI completely, if you haven't already... but I'm pretty willing to bet it's just bad hardware. 

Also: Win95 on an Athlon64?


----------

